
ICANN, Privacy and the internet - ss_y2n
https://altslate.substack.com/p/one-two-three
======
Molly555
There is simply no privacy on the Internet. =) It's sad, but in the modern
model of the Internet, where huge companies keep all information on their
servers, it is impossible to talk about
privacy.[https://utopia.fans/privacy/tiktok-collects-users-data-
delet...](https://utopia.fans/privacy/tiktok-collects-users-data-delete-it-
right-now/) All personal data is saved, sometimes hackers steal them, after
that they go on sale to the darknet. To be honest, this makes you think that
people should return the decentralized Internet as it was at the very
beginning.

